# power bilt persimmon (Help)



## stanleys1938 (Apr 29, 2006)

This message is to all senior golfers out there. I'm in the process of refinishing an old set of persimmon head woods and I'm in dyer need of the decals thats power bilt used for the top of their woods any assistance or direction with this will be greatly appreciated please advise Stan


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello, Stanleys, I asked my friend about your inquiry and here is his reply:

Try calling Golfsmith at 1.800.813.6897. Several years ago I refinished some persimmon woods and they provided me with some decals.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stanleys1938 (Apr 29, 2006)

*persimmon*

thank you for your response I will call them today again thanks Stan


----------

